# 20 inch Oscar



## trimac (Mar 27, 2003)

Yeah I know it sounds crazy!!! But I went to buy crickets for my mantid and the lady asked what I was feeding them to. Then she asked if I had fish and she mentioned long ago that she had a Tiger Oscar in a 125 gallon alone-and ate nothing but feeders-and it got so big that it was wider than the tank-anyways I asked if I could see the fish-and she told me when she got pregnant she was in the hospital for a week and the Oscar died of ick-should I belive her is that possible-she seemed like an honest soul-but still sounds crazy to me!!


----------



## Al'Thor (Mar 11, 2006)

I would be a little skeptical. While technically possible, peoples eyes tend to exaggerate size. The biggest I've seen in front of a tape measure is 18" total length. But hey, you never know!


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

Agree, it's easy to over estimate how big a fish really is! Unless she pulled it out and measured it I would take it for what it is; a guesstimate.


----------



## Burtess (Apr 5, 2006)

Sounds like she has a bad memory.... or a vivid imagination... 

Oscars are not going to get to 20", and ich is not going to kill a 20" oscar either.... :?

Burt


----------



## BlackShark11k (Feb 16, 2007)

Largest oscar caught was roughly 20.5''


----------



## akskidoo (Dec 20, 2007)

do oscars become more resilient against ich as they get bigger?


----------



## Spankbelly2 (Jun 1, 2008)

I would think they get more resilient against everything as they get bigger.
Until, like us, they get to old to shake it off.

My biggest was only about 13 inch. I usually move and get ride of them before they grow out.
But I have heard of, never actually seen, big elders.
And I know what people say about feeders. No nutrition blah blah. But I had a measuring tape permanently against the glass. After a belly full of gold fish they grew 1/16th by next day. Every day.
Very slow on pellets.
Oscar + protein + clean water = big fish. 
And it might not have died of ich. If someone else took car of it while she was in hospital it might have been "experimented" with.
"Hey! Lets see what grandmas giant fish will eat next. Check the poisoned mouse trap!"
I mean IF it got ich it wasn't well treated.
"Oh ****! That poodle just choked her fish! What are we going to tell her?"


----------



## st.jimme26 (Aug 18, 2007)

akskidoo said:


> do oscars become more resilient against ich as they get bigger?


no but its just easier for a baby to die of the flu than it is a middel aged person same goes for fish


----------

